# dress up!



## helenharris (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't know if she enjoys this as much as I do, but I made Beezus a 4th of July tutu today. And of course, there were several pictures


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I, also, have been know to torment my dog. Beezus looks great. Swan lake is next I assume.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, she is smiling....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohhh, she looks Elizabethan in that first photo and Gwen's dog looks like a character out of a Dickens' novel. Actually I had a holiday scarf on Harley this past year -- much more than that he probably would not have tolerated.


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

I hope she at least got a few treats out of the deal for her patriotism


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is my bat dog! (The costume was made for a smaller golden but she wore it like it was hers!!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

This looks more fun for the human, than the dog to me.


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

Once we had to replace a dog who didn't feel okay that day. My dog in red dress 



















DDD


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

KathyL said:


> Ohhh, she looks Elizabethan in that first photo and Gwen's dog looks like a character out of a Dickens' novel. Actually I had a holiday scarf on Harley this past year -- much more than that he probably would not have tolerated.


 I noticed the reindeer right after I was going to say, " wow that pup and scarf would make an adorable Christmas card". Now I have to find a good Christmas Scarf.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Awww everybody's goldens are so cute!!! Here is Maci from this Halloween.... don't think she enjoyed the hat very much


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Funny pictures  
Love love love the tutu.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Here is my darling Carmel dressed up in a 12 week old Newf puppy


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for the giggle, lovely photo


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

But Carmel really loved to be a Christmas Elf


----------

